# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Kongresi i LDK zgjedh Fatmir Sejdiun si kryetar të partisë

## Arb

*Familja Rugova mbështet Alush Gashin

Leonard Kerquki

Prishtinë, 2 dhjetor *Alush Gashi me një potez të vetëm ka përmbysur rezultatet për kryetar të LDK së, ka çorientuar delegatët dhe për më tepër ka bërë që dy kandidatët kryesorë, Fatmir Sejdiu dhe Nexhat Daci, ta rishikojnë pozicionin e tyre në garë.

Afërsia e tij me djalin e presidentit të ndjerë, Ibrahim Rugova, Ukën, u ka dale kapuç me mëngë atyre që kanë synuar postin e të parit të partisë më të madhe në vend. Ua ka kërcënuar seriozisht pretendimet për fronin e partisë.
Sipas disa burimeve të sigurta të Express, Alush Gashi ka marrë bekimin e familjes Rugova, që të jetë kryetar i ardhshëm i LDK-së. Madje djali i ish presidentit, Uka ka filluar të lobojë në mbështetje të kandidaturës së Gashit.
Sipas këtij burimi, ai u ka bërë disa telefonata kryetarëve të degëve të LDK-së dhe u ka thënë atyre se në Kuvendin Zgjedhor duhet ta votojnë Alush Gashin për kryetar.

Familja Rugova, me të filluar gara për kryetar të LDKsë dhe pas deklarimeve nga njëri apo tjetri krah se e ka mbështetjen e kësaj familjeje, me një deklaratë publike Familjaishin distancuar nga lufta për pushtet në LDK.
Por, djali i dytë i presidentit të ndjerë, duket se ka vendosur që tashmë të distancohet nga deklarata që ka dhënë familja e tij para do kohe. Mbështetja që po ia bën kandidimit të Gashit për kryetar të LDK-së e involvon direkt këtë familje në zgjedhjen e kryetarit të ardhshëm të partisë më të madhe në vend.

*Te Guri i Zi*
Gjithçka kishte filluar me një drekë gjatë shtatorit. Për të përfunduar me atë të 19 nëntorit në restorantin "Guri i Zi" në rrugën që shpie drejt Gjakovës. Aty ishin mbledhur njëzet e një kryetarë të degëve të LDK-së për të sqaruar pozicionet e tyre në procesin zgjedhor që kishte filluar brenda partisë së tyre.
Naser Osmani, kryetar i Degës së Lipjanit, i devotshëm në ndërtimin e unitetit brenda partisë, kishte nisur së bashku me Fadil Feratin, kryetar i Degës së Istogut si dhe Ismet Beqirin, kryetar i Degës së Parë të Prishtinës, për të gjetur rrugën e tretë për kryetar të LDK-së.

Dy figura që ishin në konflikt, Fatmir Sejdiu dhe Nexhat Daci, e kishin rrezikuar së tepërmi unitetin e partisë - që në rrugën e nisur të konfliktit e shpinte partinë drejt ndarjes - prandaj, thotë një burim brenda takimit, kjo ka qenë arsyeja kryesore e mbledhjes së kryetarëve të degëve.

Për dijeninë e të gjithëve, dhe për kujtesë të atyre që kanë harruar, kryetarët e degëve në traditën e LDK-së kanë qenë më të respektuarit e Velanisë gjatë një periudhe të gjatë kohore. Degët dhe kryetarët e saj kanë qenë pjesa kryesore e disejnimit të politikës nga zyra e Velanisë e deri në bazë.

Për herë të parë ishte zënë ngoje një tjetër emër për kryetar të LDK-së. Alush Gashi. Një miqësi e hershme me një pjesë të deputetëve, afërsia me ta, të qenit i hapur dhe marrja e rolit kryesor për të bindur Dacin për dorëheqje, i kishte dhënë atij fuqinë e liderit të një pjesë e deputetëve të LDK-së dhe të një pjesë të kryetarëve të degëve të kësaj partie. Hyrje-daljet e shpeshta te familja Rugova. Pastaj edhe pas vdekjes së Rugovës ishte i përzgjedhuri i familjes për ta zëvendësuar atë, thonë burime pranë familjes Rugova.
Kjo kishte bërë që Gashi të jetë figura qendrore dhe e besueshme për t'u kandiduar si personaliteti i tretë në takimin e Gurit të Zi.

Alush Gashi është njeriu që s'e fut LDK-në në konflikt dhe e ruan nga ndarja, kishte qenë konstatimi i personazheve gjatë drekës së 19 nëntorit.
Në fakt, ky konstatim kishte ardhur pas mbështetjes që ka marrë Alush Gashi nga djali i dytë i presidentit të ndjerë, Ibrahim Rugova, Uka.

*Lidhja me Rugovtë*
Dy faktorë kanë qenë vendimtarë në përcaktimin e familjes Rugova krah Alush Gashit. E para, përkujdesja e vazhdueshme e Alushit dhe vëllait të tij, Afrimit ndaj presidentit Rugova dhe faktori i dytë, origjina - si familja Rugova ashtu edhe ajo Gashi, vijnë nga rajoni i Istogut.

Sipas një burimi të sigurt të Express, duke e parë luftën për pushtet që zhvillohej Brenda LDK-së, Ukë Rugova i pari iu kishte afruar Gashit për ta porositur atë që të fillojë garën  tashmë me bekimin e familjes së tij.
"Fillimisht Gashi kishte hezituar, por vendosmëria e Ukës që të jetë krah i fortë I tij, e kishte bindur plotësisht atë që të fillojë garën", thotë ky burim i Express.

Më pas, vetë Uka, sipas këtij burimi, është gjuajtur në aksion. Duke iu rekomanduar delegatëve që ta votojnë Gashin në Kuvendin Zgjedhor. Uka ka arritur të sigurojë mbështetjen për Gashin nga një numër i konsiderueshëm i delegatëve të Kuvendit të Përgjithshëm.
Ndërsa, sipas të gjitha gjasave, këtë javë familja Rugova pritet të deklarohet publikisht në mbështetje të kandidaturës së Alush Gashit. Nëse ndodh kjo, atëherë Gashi me gjasë do të jetë kandidat sfidues për kryetar të ardhshëm të LDK-së.

*Kush është me Alushin?*
Sipas burimeve të Express, Alush Gashi deri më tash ka arritur të sigurojë mbështetjen e rreth 10 delegatëve të Degës së Ferizajt, shumicën e atyre të Istogut dhe Lipjanit si dhe rreth 8 të tjerë në Gjilan, që deri më tash kanë qenë përkrahës të Nexhat Dacit. Gjithashtu sipas këtij burimi, Gashi ka për vete edhe shumë nga delegatët që deri më tash janë deklaruar si të pavendosur.
Deri më tash presidenti Fatmir Sejdiu e ka pasur pothuajse të sigurt fitoren në garën për kryetar të LDK-së. Ai ka pasur një epërsi të konsiderueshme ndaj kundërkandidatit Nexhat Daci. Por, mbështetja që po ia jep familja Rugova Alush Gashit, do t'ia kthejë Sejdiut përmbys rezultatin e arritur.
Megjithatë, zyrtar të LDK-së pohojnë se negociatat për hise në LDK ende nuk janë mbyllur.



Express

----------


## Brari

nuk eshte serioze qe nje bised a kuvendim mes drejtuesish te nje partie te behet neper restaurante..
ka zyra nje parti e aty shkohet per kuvendime..

kto jan shenja te keqija..

kot nje pyetje..

sa euro kushton nje lloj mbledhje e tille ne restaurant?
kjo eshte vec ceshtje financiare..  sepse ceshtja politike eshte p.jerdh qe kur e kan bere mode te bisedojne punet e partise e te vendit neper mejhane..

----------


## Llapi

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH     AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA      HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Pazar hesapi i klyshit te rugoves





Bie kandidatura e Nexhat Dacit , Klani i “familjeve të mëdha” përcaktohet për Alush Gashin!!


7. ditë para Kuvendit Zgjedhor, Klani i Velanisë ndërron strategjinë në momentet e fundit . Pas rezultateve të dobëta nëpër Degë të LDK-së dhe fiaskos së Nexhat Dacit, Klani i Velanisë: Naser Rugova, Ukë Rugova dhe Astrit Haraqia janë përcaktuar për Alush Gashin kryetar të Klanit LDK.

Në Restoranin “Te Guri i Zi” afër Gjakovës, këto ditë janë mbledhë “familjet e mëdha” të LDK-së dhe janë përcaktuar për Alush Gashin Kryetar të Klanit !

Fatmir Sejdiu nuk ju kishte dhënë hapësirë “familjeve të mëdha” të LDK-së, madje Fatmir Sejdiu kishte injoruar edhe Flamurin dhe Hymnin e Klanit !! ndërsa Nexhat Daci ishte izoluar nga Amerikanët dhe kishte pësuar fiasko nga Zgjedhjet nëpër Degë të LDK-së. Nexhat Daci nuk ka arrit të siguroj 100 nënshkrime të Delegatëve për të fituar Kandidaturën për Kryetar të LDK-së !!

“Familjet e mëdha” dëshirojnë ta kenë monopolin politik në Kosovë. Këto nuk pyesin për rregulla, statut dhe ligje, mjafton që njeri nga pinjollët e “Familjeve të mëdha” të përcaktohet për diçka dhe pason “votimi” unanim për drejtuesin e Klanit !!

----------


## Llapi

Dy rreziqet për LDK-në
Çfarë do të zgjedhë LDK-ja? Kryetar për vete, apo
kryetar për t'i fituar zgjedhjet e ardhshme? Deri sot,
LDK-ja ka qenë e kërcënuar vetëm nga ndarja.
Tashmë është shtuar edhe një kërcënim i ri. Çka nëse
nuk dëgjohet dhe respektohet familja Rugova?


Valon A. Syla
valon.syla@gazetaexpress.com


Deri sot, në zgjedhjet brenda
LDK-së thuhet se kanë defiluar
rreth 80 mijë veta. Kjo në votë
të elektoratit llogaritet edhe
më shumë, sepse defiluesit pas
vetes mund të ngrehin edhe
votues të tjerë nga familja,
shokët apo të afërmit e tyre.
Ata kanë shije të ndryshme
nga elektorati i përgjithshëm
kosovar. Për shembull, Fatmir
Sejdiu bashkë me Eqrem
Kryeziun llogariten të kenë
përkrahjen më të madhe
brenda LDK-së, gjatë këtij procesi
të brendshëm të zgjedhjeve.
Por, ekziston përshtypja e
përgjithshme se për Eqrem
Kryeziun, nuk besohet se do ta
ketë të njëjtën përkrahje nëse
do të kandidohej në zgjedhjet
e vërteta të Kosovës. Për më
keq, situata do të ndërronte
nëse familja Rugova do të dilte
publikisht kundër krahut
Sejdiu.
Sikur në të kundërtën që
mbështetet Alush Gashi, i cili
nuk ka përkrahje të fortë nga
delegatët e LDK-së, por me
përkrahjen e familjes Rugova
ai do të mund të llogaritej si
sfidues dhe kandidat serioz në
procesin e zgjedhjeve të
përgjithshme të Kosovës.
Çfarë do të zgjedhë LDK-ja?
Kryetar për vete, apo kryetar
për t'i fituar zgjedhjet e
ardhshme?
Alush Gashi nuk gëzon far simpatie
të veçantë brenda konjukturës
partiake. Por, as
përkrahja e djalit të presidentit
nuk do të thotë shpëtim
brenda LDK-së. Arsyeja qëndron
se LDK-istët e shumtë në
anën e Llapit dhe ata të rrethit
të Prizrenit, nuk kanë përvoja
të mira me Ukë Rugovën.
Gjithashtu, atyre nuk u pëlqen
që familja ende të diktojë rregulla.

Por, a mendon kështu elektorati?
Çfarë do të mendojë ajo pjesë
e simpatizuesve të LDK-së që i
qëndruan besnikë presidentit
Ibrahim Rugova. Ata pleqtë që
deklaronin se ne nuk e ndërrojmë
kokrrën. Çfarë do të mendojë
ajo pjesë e elektoratit që
familjen Rugova e trajtojnë me
respekt si të ishte fisnike.
Në sytë e qytetarit të zakonshëm,
Ukë Rugova merret si
ikonë familjare. Ose përfaqësues
direkt i Ibrahim Rugovës.
Edhe pse të paktë janë ata që
në të vërtetë e njohin Ukë
Rugovën. Nga shumica e qarqeve
të LDK-së thuhet se ai
nuk simpatizohet, sepse ka
ndikuar në interesat partiake.
Disa edhe pohojnë se vetë Uka
personalisht ka ndikuar në
emërimin e ministrave, dhe
është përzier në punët e partisë,
duke keqpërdorur influencën
e babait të tij.
LDK-ja mbetet në udhëkryq. A
do të votojnë për ta ruajtur
partinë dhe institucionalizimin,
apo familjen dhe tradicionalizmin
e LDK-së?
Deri sot LDK-ja ka qenë e kërcënuar
vetëm nga ndarja.
Tashmë është shtuar edhe një
kërcenim i ri. Çka nëse nuk
dëgjohet dhe respektohet
familja Rugova?
Partia më e madhe e vendit
gjendet midis humbjes së
demokracisë së brendshme
partiake dhe shkeljes së fjalës
të familjes më të popullarizuar
kosovare.
Kjo vjen nga imponimi i ri i Ukë
Rugovës për të ndikuar në
zgjedhje. Rugovizmi ende po
tregon shenja të gjalla në parti.
Ideja e demokratizimit të
brendshëm të LDK-së, duket se
ka pasur afat të shkurtër.
Rugova mund të kthehet
ndryshe.

----------


## teksaskosova

Secili ka te drejte te shprehe opinionin e vet per çfardo por mendoje se me kanditaturen e Alushit fiton shume LDK dhe ne pergjithesi edhe Kosova.
Ky proces i nisur ne LDK do te ndikoje ne tere Kosoven dhe deshen apo nuk deshen edhe partite tjera do te kalojne nje procese te tille,me kete raste kujtoj zgjedhjet e disa partive tjera ne Kosove qe nuk kane qene tjeter vetem nje imitim i zgjedhjeve.
Jam mese i bindur se nga e tere kjo do te dal nje LDK shume e forte,me nje Kryesi qe eshte e komponuar si rezultate i votes e qe do te perfaqesonte te gjitha divergjencat qe jane mbrenda LDK.
Delegatet e ketij Kuvendi historik do ta kene nje detyre shume te rende te zgjedhin ne mes tre kandidateve por njekohesishte edhe te priveligjuar sepse ne Kosove pak ka qe munde ta thene fjalen per gjera edhe me pak te rendesishme.
Secili qe zgjidhet nuk do ta kete aspak te lehte sepse duhet patur parasyshe se trashigone postin e Arkitektit dhe Strategut te Pavaresise se Kosoves Dr.Ibrahim Rugoves.

----------


## Llapi

POROSIA PER UKE RUGOVEN

Pas lajmit se Ukë Rugova mbështet Alush Gashin për
Kryetar të LDK-së, Eqrem Kryeziu e ka porositur atë se -
kjo nuk është fryma që ka ndjekur babai i tij. Bashkë me
Ukën, Alush Gashin e mbështet edhe Ramë Maraj.

Leonard Kerquki
leonard.kerquki@gazetaexpress.com

Prishtinë, 3 dhjetor 
skush në LDK nuk e ka pritur mirë lajmin
se djali i dytë i ish Presidentit
Ibrahim Rugova, Uka, po përzihet në
përzgjedhjen e njeriut që do të ulet në
karrigen të cilën e ka mbajtur babai i
tij për 16 vjet.
Duke u mbështetur në deklaratën e mëhershme,
është pritur që Familja Rugova të mbajë
qëndrim neutral në luftën e brendshme për
pushtet. Por, me pozicionimin krah kandidatit
Alush Gashi, Ukë Rugova i ka demantuar pritjet
e zyrtarëve të lartë të Lidhjes Demokratike
të Kosovës.
Këtij afrimi të Alush Gashit me Ukë Rugovën,
si dhe me Ramë Marajn, ia kanë frikën të
dy blloqet kryesore të LDK-së.
Ka edhe të atillë që më shumë zhgënjehen
nga fakti se Familja Rugova përzihet në luftën
e brendshme për pushtet.
I tillë duket të jetë edhe nënkryetari i parë i
kësaj partie, Eqrem Kryeziu.
"Kemi menduar se kjo familje do të mbetet
shembull i një familje të respektuar, jo vetëm
brenda partisë sonë, por tek i gjithë populli
shqiptar", tha Eqrem Kryeziu, për Express, të
dielën.

Befasia Alush

Kandidimi i Shefit të Grupit Parlamentar të
LDK-së, Alush Gashit, nga njerëzit e Sejdiut
dhe ata të Nexhat Dacit - fillimisht është parë
si vetëvrasje. Si veprim i panevojshëm në kohën
kur duhej të pozicionohej në njërën anë,
që më pastaj të kërkonte hise pas Kuvendit Zgjedhor.
Por, analizat e njerëzve të Gashit, "se
profesori nuk hyn kuturu në asnjë garë" - duket
se janë më me vend.
Sipas burimeve të Express, Alush Gashi ka
pranuar të futet në garë vetëm pasi që e ka marrë
mbështetjen e djalit të dytë të Presidentit
Rugova, Ukës, dhe mikut të tij Ramë Marajt - i
përfolur për ndikim të madh në LDK.
Arsyet që çuan djalin e Presidentit deri tek
preferenca për Gashin, sipas këtij burim, është
uniteti që ai do t'ia sillte partisë. Por, edhe për
shkak të afërsisë së Gashit me familjen e tij.
"Në lojë është edhe Ramë Maraj, si mik i
ngushtë i Ukës", tha ky burim i besueshëm i
gazetës.
Ramë Maraj ka qenë pjesë e një serie skandalesh
gjatë vitit të kaluar, ku është përfolur
si kryesues i organizatës Sigurimi i Atdheut -
shërbim sekret i LDK-së. Po ashtu Maraj është
përfolur edhe si njeri që duke shfrytëzuar
afërsinë me Ukë Rugovën ka ndikuar tek babai
i tij - ish presidenti Rugova, se kush duhet të
bëhet ministër.
Afrimi i Alush Gashit me Ramë Marajn është
vërejtur menjëherë pas kandidimit të tij për
kryetar të LDK-së. Gazeta që drejtohet nga
Maraj i ka thurur atij një seri shkrimesh, ku
Gashi paraqitet si personalitet i pakontestueshëm,
unifikues, bashkëpunëtor i afërt
i Presidentit të ndjerë dhe për më tepër kandidat
shumë më i mirë se Sejdiu dhe Daci, të
cilët, sipas kësaj gazete, po e përçajnë partinë.
Zyrtari i lartë i LDK-së që foli në kusht anonimitetit
thotë se aktualisht lobimi i Ukë Rugovës
dhe Ramë Marajt për kandidaturën e
Gashit kryesisht është i fokusuar në rekrutimin
e delegatëve të Kuvendit të Përgjithshëm.
"Zakonisht ata thërrasin njerëz në telefon
dhe u thonë ta votojnë Gashin për kryetar",
tha ky burim.
"Ky është Plani A i Rugovës dhe Marajt. Plani
B është dalja publike e Familjes Rugova në
mbështetje të Gashit. Por, kjo ka pak gjasë që
të ndodhë, ngase, megjithatë, po tentohet të
ruhet neutraliteti i kësaj familje".
Involvimi i Familjes Rugova
Nënkryetar i parë i LDK-së, Eqrem Kryeziu,
duke komentuar inkuadrimin e Familjes
Rugova në garën për kryetar të LDK-së e sheh
si të pavend, por si diçka të pranueshme.
"Sipas perceptimit tonë idealist, që mund
të mos jetë realist, ne kemi menduar se familja
Rugova do të jetë e paanshme në ketë garë",
tha Kryezi për Express.
Sipas tij, kjo e ka shtyrë të mendojë se familja
e Presidentit Rugova do të jetë një familje e
respektuar dhe e cila mbetet si e tillë, pa u futur
në fërkime të brendshme politike.
"Por, nëse ky ka qenë vetëm një perceptim
i ynë idealist - kjo nuk ja merr të drejtën kësaj
familje që të futet në ujëra të turbullta politik",
thotë ai.
"Personalisht kam qenë nxënës i babait të
djemve të Presidentit Rugova dhe filozofia e
punës së tij ka qenë mosimponimi i gjërave.
Këtë rrugë do të duhej të ndiqte edhe famil-
ja, sepse ketë rrugë unë vazhdoj ta ndjek",
porosit Kryeziu.
Më parë Familja Rugova pas
deklaratave të njërit apo tjetrit kandidat
në garë se e kanë mbështetjen e
kësaj familje, me një deklaratë publike
ishte distancuar nga lufta e brendshme
LDK-së.
Nipi i Presidentit të ndjerë, Naser Rugova,
mendon se ende nuk ka
ndryshuar qëndrimi i kësaj familje kundruall
fushatës për kryetar të LDK-së.
"Në bazë të njohurive që kam dhe
ato janë shumë të sakta, nuk më rezulton
se dikush nga familja e ngushtë e
Presidentit ka ndryshuar qëndrim prej
deklaratës që ka dhënë më herët", tha
Naser Rugova, për Express, të dielën.
Ndërkaq ish-Kryeparlamentari Nexhat
Daci, i cili është një ndër kandidatët
për marrjen e postit të kryetarit
të LDK-së, nuk ka dashur ta komentojë
involvimin e Familjes Rugova në garë.
Ai tha se që nga e shtuna ka përfunduar
dhënien e deklaratave për media.
Për të mbledhur fuqi fizike gjatë kësaj
jave për t'ju përgatitur finales së madhe
- Kuvendit Zgjedhor.
"Prandaj besoj se gjitha deklaratat
që kanë qenë të nevojshme i kam bërë
gjatë kësaj kohe", tha Daci, për Express,
të dielën.
Kush mund ta shemb Alushin?
Llogaritë e Alush Gashit që me
mbështetjen e Ukë Rugovës dhe Ramë
Marajt mund ta marrë postin e kryetarit
të LDK-së, mund t'i shembë Kuvendi
Zgjedhor.
Ai ka deklaruar se nuk do të fillojë
marrjen nënshkrimeve nga delegatët
Kuvendit të Përgjithshëm, me arsye
se ky nuk është rregull statutar. Duke
mos përfillur kështu një vendim të kryesisë
qendrore që obligon marrjen e së
paku 100 nënshkrimeve për gjithë kandidatët
që synojnë fronin e LDK-së.
Pritet që në Kuvendin Zgjedhor të
votohet se kush është për futjen e 100
nënshkrimeve si rregull statutar. Nëse
kuvendi e aprovon këtë, atëherë Gashi
s'ka asnjë shans që të hyjë në garë.
"Në kryesi, ku marrin pjesë të dyja
polet, edhe ai i Dacit e edhe ai i Sejdiut,
kemi rënë dakord për ta ndjekur
ketë procedurë. Tash presim nga Kuvendi
që ta aprovojë ketë kusht", tha
nënkryetari Eqrem Kryeziu.
Ndryshe Express për tri ditë ka tentuar
që të marrë një prononcim nga
Alush Gashi, por kjo ka qenë e pamundur.

----------


## RRyma

Mua sme befason kandidatura e Alushit

Eshte njeriu qe ka miqesi shum te madhe me boten perendimore, te gjith e perkrahin, eshte shum me i pershtatshem se fatmiri apo nexhati, ka merita shum ma te medha se njeri apo tjetri.
Ky eshte dasht te kandidohet mu prej atyre dyve sepse ata e din shum mire se qfar lidhje te forta ka alushi me boten perendimore dhe qka eshte mese e rendesishmja Alushi gezon respekt te madh ne te gjitha zyrat e perendimit, Kam respekt te madh per te, ai eshte kandidat i mire

Te gjith jan te mire ne mnyren e vet

----------


## RTP

Rryma,ndaj mendimin me ty.




> [B]Familja Rugova mbështet Alush Gashin
> 
> Leonard Kerquki
> 
> Express



Arb i nderuem

Une nuk i kisha besue nje artikull me spekulime te Ex-press-ave.com
Lexoje Kosova-press-in.Njejt....Keta kane per detyre qe keto dite te fusin perqamje e xhelozi ne
mes te atyre qe kandidojne dhe atyre te cilet ua japin voten.

Edhe emrat e komunave ku besohet se do votojne per Gashin,jane spekulime.
E them me plote bindje e me shume fakte....

Edhe,nuk do te thote kjo se familja e dr.Rugoves nuk ka respekt per dr.Gashin.
Dr.Alush Gashi eshte i madhe dhe gezon respektin e te gjitheve.Mirepo, 
kjo cfar thote gazeta eshte pure spekulim press`qian!
(ketyre iu mungojne vetem edhe dy s-ja per te marre kuptimin e plote)

Me te mira

----------


## Arb

> Rryma,ndaj mendimin me ty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arb i nderuem
> 
> Une nuk i kisha besue nje artikull me spekulime te Ex-press-ave.com
> Lexoje Kosova-press-in.Njejt....Keta kane per detyre qe keto dite te fusin perqamje e xhelozi ne
> ...


Duke njohur drejtuesit e kesaj gazete, shkrimeve qe dalin nga kjo gazete, ketij lajm e mora me rezerve. Por, sido qe te jete, vendosa ta postoi ne Forum.

Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## Arb

*Familja e Presidentit Rugova rikonfirmon se nuk mbështet asnjë kandidat për kreun e LDK-së*

Prishtinë, 6 dhjetor - Në prag të Kuvendit të Gjashtë Zgjedhor të LDK së, që do të mbahet më 9 dhjetor, në një pjesë të shtypit të përditshëm sërish ka pasur spekulime se gjoja familja e Presidentit Rugova mbështet ndonjërin nga kandidatët për kryetar të LDK së. 

Ndonëse edhe më herët ka pasur shkrime të ngjashme spekulative, *Familja e Presidentit Rugova sërish mohon në mënyrë kategorike se mbështet ndonjërin nga kandidatët potencialë për kreun e partisë.* 

E kontaktuar nga QIK u, *Familja e Presidentit Rugova me vendosmëri rikonfirmon qëndrimin e shprehur muaj më parë nëpërmjet një deklarate se do të përkrahë vetëm udhëheqjen e cila do të dalë nga vota e lirë e demokratike e delegatëve të Kuvendit të Gjashtë Zgjedhor të LDK së.*

 "_Rikonfirmojmë me vendosmëri qëndrimin tonë të shprehur më 14 korrik se do të përkrahim organet dhe kreun e LDK së që do të dalë nga vota e lirë dhe demokratike e delegatëve të Kuvendit të Gjashtë Zgjedhor që do të mbahet më 9 dhjetor. Apostrofimin e familjes sonë në një pjesë të shtypit të përditshëm për përkrahjen e ndonjërit nga kandidatët potencialë për kreun e LDK së e konsiderojmë si spekulim. Si më parë, por edhe tani, ne shprehim besimin tonë të thellë se LDK do të ruajë frymën e unitetit dhe të tolerancës sikur gjatë 16 viteve të kaluara nën udhëheqjen e Presidentit Rugova. Duke i uruar sukses dhe punë të mbarë Kuvendit të Gjashtë Zgjedhor, urojmë që LDK të dalë me unitet të fuqishëm që do të reflektojë doemos edhe si unitet i gjithë popullit, sidomos tani në prag të pavarësisë së Kosovës që do të rezultojë me njohje formale ndërkombëtare_", thuhet në këtë deklaratë për QIK-un të Familjes së Presidentit Rugova, Znj. Fanë, me djemtë Mendimin dhe Ukën. 

QIK-u

----------


## adolfi

jane qmend hajnat e ldkes pas vdekjes se ;babes;,dacit prorus i ka mbet ne fyt gjipi i 350.000 eurove,sejdiut shpi pa mobile 400.000 euro i ka mbet ne gjys ,alush gashit pe lyp ni cice me thith ,komunista fara ju humbt

----------


## Llapi

NDALET FAMILJA RUGOVA

 Pas presioneve, familja Rugova deklaron se
nuk mbështet asnjë kandidat për kryetar
të LDKa-së. Alush Gashit është mbyllur në
heshtje. Mbështetja e tij me influencë në
LDK, Ukë Rugova, lokalizohet.

Leonard Kerquki
leonard.kerquki@gazetaexpress.com

Prishtinë, 6 dhjetor 
ërmes një letre zyrtare,
familja e ngushtë e
presidentit të ndjerë
Rugova ka tentuar të
mërkurën që të distancohet
nga gara për kryetar të
Lidhjes Demokratike të
Kosovës (LDK).
Kjo deklaratë vjen tri ditë para
mbajtjes së Kuvendit Zgjedhor të
kësaj partie dhe kur gazeta Express
e media tjera të shtypura të
Prishtinës kanë botuar një seri
shkrimesh që implikojnë këtë
familje në mbështetjen e kandidatit
për kryetar të LDK-së, Alush
Gashi.
"Apostrofimin e familjes sonë në
një pjesë të shtypit të përditshëm
për përkrahjen e ndonjërit nga
kandidatët potencialë për kreun
e LDK-së e konsiderojmë si
spekulim", thuhet në deklaratën
e anëtarëve të ngushtë të familjes
së presidentit të ndjerë, gruas
Fanës, bijve Mendimit e Ukës,
dhënë agjencisë së lajmeve QIK.
Kjo është hera e dytë që familja
Rugova shprehet publikisht se
nuk mbështet asnjë nga kandidatët
që synojnë karrigen, që për
gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjet ka mbajtur
kryefamiljari i tyre, ish-presidenti
Ibrahim Rugova.
E vërteta është se përkundër
deklarimeve publike, megjithatë
ka fakte të bollshme që njëri anëtar
i kësaj familjeje - djali i dytë i
presidentit të ndjerë - Uka, është
implikuar në përzgjedhjen e pasuesit
të babait të tij.
Të dielën Express ka botuar një
shkrim të mbështetur në disa
burime shumë të sigurta, ku
thuhet se Ukë Rugova ka lobuar
pro kandidatit për kryetar të LDKsë,
Alush Gashi. Madje Uka, sipas
këtyre burimeve, ka filluar të thërrasë
delegatë të Kuvendit të
Përgjithshëm për t'i bindur ata se
më 9 dhjetor të votojnë për Alush
Gashin.
Ai ka kontaktuar para disa javësh
disa nga delegatët e Istogut, Lipjanit,
Gjilanit, Gjakovës, Ferizajt
si dhe ata të degës IV dhe asaj III
të Prishtinës, për t'i bindur ata që
të votojnë për Gashin.
Të njëjtat burime kanë thënë të
mërkurën për Express se deklara-
ta e familjes Rugova vjen pas presioneve
të diplomatëve ndërkombëtarë
në Prishtinë.
"Një diplomat ndërkombëtar e ka
këshilluar Ukë Rugovën para tri
ditësh që të heqë dorë nga ndikimet
në zgjedhjet e brendshme të LDKsë.
Kjo edhe është arsyeja e lëshimit
të deklaratës publikisht se familja
e tij nuk mbështet askënd në këtë
garë", ka thënë një burim i sigurt i
Express.
Përveç diplomatëve ndërkombëtarë,
sipas këtij burimi, presion mbi Ukën
kanë ushtruar edhe disa personalitet
të rëndësishme të LDK-së.
Këtë edhe e bëri familja Rugova të
mërkurën në deklaratën dhënë QIKut.
Sipas agjencisë, kjo familje mohon
në mënyrë kategorike se
mbështet ndonjërin nga kandidatët


Digjet Alushi

Deklarata e familjes se nuk e
mbështet asnjërin nga kandidatët,
më së shumti e ka zbehur besimin
dhe ambiciet e Alush Gashit që të
zgjidhet kryetar i LDK-së. Burime të
Express pohojnë kështu duke llogaritur
se shpresa kryesore e
mbështetjes së Gashit nuk kanë qenë
mbështetja nga delegatët dhe votat,
por nga anëtari më me influencë i
familjes, Ukë Rugova.
Alush Gashi, aktualisht shef i grupit
parlamentar të LDK-së në Kuvendin
e Kosovës, besohet se ka pritur nga
familja Rugova të dalë publikisht në
mbështetje të kandidaturës së tij për
kryetar. Por, tri ditë para kuvendit,
ata e kanë bërë të kundërtën. Pas
presioneve të diplomatëve ndërkombëtarë
në Prishtinë të bëra ndaj Ukë
Rugovës, gjendja ka ndryshuar.
Ashtu sikur edhe më parë, Express
e ka pas të pamundur që të kontaktojë
Alush Gashin për një prononcim
lidhur me këtë çështje. Ai është mbyllur
në heshtje, duke pritur Kuvendin
Zgjedhor, ku sipas gjitha gjasave,
presidenti i tanishëm i Kosovës, Fatmir
Sejdiu, besohet se e ka mbështetjen
më të madhe nga delegatët në
këtë parti.
potencialë për kreun e partisë.
"Rikonfirmojmë me vendosmëri
qëndrimin tonë të shprehur më 14
korrik se do të përkrahim organet
dhe kreun e LDK-së që do të dalë
nga vota e lirë dhe demokratike e
delegatëve të Kuvendit të gjashtë Zgjedhor
që do të mbahet më 9 dhjetor",
thuhet në deklaratën e familjes
së ish-presidentit Rugova.
"Si më parë, por edhe tani, ne shprehim
besimin tonë të thellë se
LDK-ja do të ruajë frymën e unitetit
dhe të tolerancës sikur gjatë 16 viteve
të kaluara nën udhëheqjen e presidentit
Rugova".
Më tej, familja Rugova i uron sukses
dhe punë të mbarë Kuvendit të
gjashtë Zgjedhor të LDK-së. Me shpresë
se LDK-ja pas këtij kuvendi të
dalë me unitet të fuqishëm që do të
reflektojë doemos edhe si unitet i
gjithë popullit, sidomos në prag të
pavarësisë së Kosovës, që do të rezultojë
me njohje formale ndërkombëtare,
shkruan në komunikatën e
familjes.

----------


## Llapi

KUSH A MA I FORTI ?
Nga Arsim Lani
Dec 7, 2006, 12:36
Njëra nga sallat e mëdha të hotelit Grand, do të ribashkojë edhe si më parë figurat qendrore të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës (LDK), të cilat nuk ishin bërë bashkë që nga vdekja e prijësit - Ibrahim Rugova. Ky do të jetë momenti më i përshtatshëm për të gjithë ata që duan të shohin për të fundit herë partinë e bashkuar të LDK-së. Pas këtij kuvendi nuk do ta kenë këtë mundësi. Mbase Kuvendi i VI do të ngjallë nostalgjinë për ato punimet e mëhershme të kuvendeve të qeta të LDK-së, gjithnjë unike. Atëbotë  zgjedhjet mbaheshin vetëm për Kryesinë, Këshillin e Përgjithshëm dhe pozitat tjera që vinin pas kreut të partisë, sepse vendi i Ibrahim Rugovës si kryetar i LDK-së ishte i pakontestueshëm. Por sot, kur lideri i pamohueshëm i LDK-së më nuk është, atëherë lufta për të trashëguar këtë pozitë të lakmueshme, por edhe të përgjegjshme, do të shoqërojë punimet e Kuvendit që do të fillojë norën 10:00 të ditës së shtunë. Të gjithë ata që e imagjinojnë veten lider të madh pas Ibrahim Rugovës, e kanë gabim, thotë Lutfi Haziri, një mbështetës i Fatmir Sejdiut.

Nëse vetëm i hedhim një shikim kuvendeve nëpër degë të LDK-së, që zgjatën për dy muaj dhe problemet që kanë buru nga këto kuvende, atëherë as optimisti më i madh nuk do të mund të mendojë se Kuvendin e Përgjithshëm i LDK-së do të kalojë pa probleme.

E tëra mbetet të shihet këtë ditë të rëndësishme për LDK-në, e cila përfaqëson 45 për qind të popullatës në vend. Megjithatë, testi i fundit nëpër të cilin kaloi LDK-ja, ka zbehë simpatinë që populli e kishte për partinë. Ambiciet e mëdha të kandidatëve për ta trashëguar atë pozitë që 15 vjet e kishte mbajtur Ibrahim Rugova, bënë të shqetësohen anëtarët e kryesisë së kësaj partie që kanë edhe përgjegjësinë për ta organizuar këtë Kuvend Zgjedhor,  i pari pas vdekjes së Ibrahim Rugovës.  

Fushata e ashpër zgjedhore, e cila jo rrallë kishte kaluar kornizat e një demokracie për të cilën kishte trumbetuar LDK-ja, pritet të reflektohet edhe në datën finale të 9 shtatorit. Katër nga kandidatët e paraqitur, kanë paralajmëruar triumfin, por fatkeqësia është se vetëm njëri duhet të fitojë. 



Nexhat Daci - 
 ishte i pari që bëri publike kandidaturën e tij për kryetar të LDK-së me ambiciet e tij tepër të shtuara për të udhëhequr një parti e cila kishte mbetur pa prijësin e saj. Furishëm e filloi fushatën zgjedhore, por kah fundi filloi të zmbrapset. Kandidaturat tjera e bënë që të mendoj se ai edhe mund të mos ketë mbështetjen e dëshirue. Për një çast mendoj se nuk ishte ai Daci i pagabueshëm, që më herët  e kishte identifikuar vetën. Nuk ka njeri të pagabueshëm, do të thoshte Daci, në një moment kur ai ndalet i qetë dhe analizon veprimet.  

I përballur me një sërë akuzash për keqpërdorim të fondeve publike si dhe i rrethuar me disa njerëz që për opinionin e gjerë ishin të njohur për vepra jo për tu admiruar, Nexhat Daci, filloi të këndellet kur disa Degë të mëdha, ofruan mbështetje për të. Mbështetja po thuaj absolute që iu ofrua nga dega e Gjilanit, Ferizajt, ajo e Pejës....bënë Dacin që të besoj se edhe mund të jetë fitues, andaj riktheu në fjalorin e tij një fjali që e kishte thënë më herët. Ende qëndroj pas asaj që kam thënë në ditën e parë të fushatës zgjedhore; Sejdiu do të jetë i mundur. 


Fatmir Sejdiu
 i heshtur dhe në dukje indiferent ndaj zhvillimeve në LDK, kryetari aktual i Kosovës, lë përshtypjen se e ka marrë larg zemre kandidimin e tij për kryetar të LDK-së. Pse të digjet dora, kur është masha. Kjo thënie e vjetër, do ti përshtatej Sejdiut, i cili pas vete ka një numër të madh aktivistëve të LDK-së, duke përfshirë tre nënkryetarët e partisë dhe një pjese të madhe të Kryesisë.

I gjendur në një pozitë ku si primar e ka unitetin e popullit, Sejdiu një shkelës potencial i Kornizës Kushtetuese, pati premtuar se nuk do ti bëjë fushatë kandidimit për kryetar të LDK-së. Por nuk u tregua shumë indiferent ndaj saj. Nën petkun e kryetarit të shtetit, Sejdiu, aty ku i shitej shfrytëzoi mundësitë për ndonjë mini-fushatë.

Sejdiu, një kandidat shumë serioz për kreun e LDK-së, duhet të mendohet të zgjedhë mes udhëheqjes së shtetit dhe asaj të partisë, nëse veç merr shumicën në kuvendin e LDK-së.  Edhe pse ai kurrë nuk është shprehur në favor të fitores së tij, këtë e kanë thënë pa reshtur përkrahësit. Meqenëse kundërshtarët, Daci e Ali Lajçi, e kanë quajtur Sejdiun, nxënës.  


Ali Lajçi 
 e mori guximin për të kandiduar për kryetar të LDK-së,  mbase për ti dhënë Dukagjinit edhe një shans që ta ruaj edhe për ca vite pozitën udhëheqëse të partisë me të madhe në vend. Fushata e tij për kryetar të LDK-së, është mbështetur më shumë në deklarata sesa në punë konkrete. Kuvendi i Degës së Pejës, dhe mbështetja minimale që iu dha atje, i treguan ish të burgosurit politik, se sa do të përkrahet  në Kuvendin e Përgjithshëm. Për Lajçin ky kuvend ( i Pejës) ishte mesazhi më i mirë  që ai ti jap fund ambicieve të tij për kryetar të LDK-së. Të paktën është për tu çmuar guximi i tij që tu dal përballë doktorit dhe akademikut të shkencave (Sejdiut dhe Dacit). Këtë guxim së fundi e provoi edhe një figurë kyçe në LDK.


Alush Gashi  
 Indiferenca e tij ndaj zhvillimeve në LDK, rezultoi me daljen në sipërfaqe dhe kandidimin për kryetar të LDK-së. Duke kontestuar fitoren e kandidatëve të tjerë për kreun e LDK-së, ai thotë se ndjek rrugën për të cilën kishte investuar Ibrahim Rugova. Faktori unifikues, brenda LDK-së së ndarë, Gashi dërgon një porosi tek dy pretendentët kryesor. Zoti Sejdiu si faktor uniteti, duhet ti tregoi popullit se çka ka bërë ai dhe Ekipi Negociator, udhëheqës i së cilit është. Ndërsa zoti Daci, duhet të merret me shumë me rezultatin e të gjeturave faktike nga Auditori Gjeneral, që shpresojmë të dal i pastër.

Doktori i shkencave mjekësore, ka filluar me vonesë fushatën e tij për kryetar të LDK-së andaj përvetësimi i delegatëve në një fazë kur ata janë rreshtuar pas Dacit dhe Sejdiut është e vështirë. Megjithatë, Gashi, i cili analizon mirë situatën para se ai të futet në të, garanton fitoren, ngase edhe familja e presidentit Rugova i ka dhënë mbështetjen shefit të grupin Parlamentar të LDK-së. Këtë nuk e ka pohuar vet Gashi, i cili futet në garë me synimin që të bëjë disa ndryshime të cilat po thuaj kanë marrë formën e prerë. E para që ai ika dhënë synim vetës është që ta ndryshojë parimin e mbledhjes së 11 nënshkrimeve për ata që duan ta zyrtarizojnë kandidaturën për kryetar të LDK-së. Por kërkesa e tij bie ndesh me deklaratën e Eqrem Kryeziut i cili thotë se nëse për këtë vendosë Kuvendi, atëherë për Gashin, kjo mbetet vetëm një dëshirë.

Të gjitha mbetet të shihen të shtunën, më ditën D të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës.

----------


## RTP

> NDALET FAMILJA RUGOVA
> 
>  Pas presioneve, familja Rugova deklaron se
> nuk mbështet asnjë kandidat për kryetar
> të LDKa-së. Alush Gashit është mbyllur në
> heshtje. Mbështetja e tij me influencë në
> LDK, Ukë Rugova, lokalizohet.
> 
> Leonard Kerquki
> .


Shih sa bukur thote:Pas presioneve...!!!!
 :kryqezohen:  
E kush ua beri kete presion?
-Kerquki me Baton Haxhiun.
E kush jane keta?
E pse keta dy kaqika nuk i sherbejne te vertetes po behen argat dreqi?

...din kush me u pergjejge?

----------


## Llapi

*Kryetar i LDK-së zgjidhet Fatmir Sejdiu*

Prishtinë, 9 dhjetor 2006 (Kosovapress) Koha 15:02

Në Kuvendin e Gjashtë të LDK-së, me votim të fshehtë kryetar i LDK-së u zgjodh kryetari i Kosovës Fatmir Sejdiu, me një diferencë jo të madhe kundër akademik Nexhat Dacit, 189 me 160.

----------


## Llapi

I uroi Fatmirit pun te mbar dhe shpresoi qe do ti largoi kriminelet te korruptuerit banditet e do ta demokratizoi ket parti .

----------


## Llapi

*Fatmir Sejdiu u zgjodh kryetar i ri LDK-së*

Prishtinë, 9 dhjetor - Pikërisht në orën 15.14 Komisioni Zgjedhor i LDK-së në Kuvendin e Gjashtë Zgjedhor pas numërimit të votave shpalli se Fatmir Sejdiu zgjidhet kryetar i LDK-së me mandat katërvjeçar. Në bazë të numërimit të votave një nga një rezultoi se Fatmir Sejdiu fitoi 189 vota, kurse kundërkandati i tij Nexhat Daci fitoi 16O vota. Nga 351 fletëvotime, 2 ishin të pavlefshme. Kuvendi pas një pushimi do t'i rifillojë punimet në orën 17.OO.

QIK

----------


## Davius

Urime Fatmir Sejdiut, eshte me te vertete nje njeri qe meriton nje post te tille, post-Ibrahim Rugova. Tash me kornizen kushtetuese me duket se duhet te heq dore nga detyra si President i Kosoves, apo?

----------


## Davius

*Fatmir Sejdiu pasardhesi I Rugoves edhe ne LDK, zgjidhet kryetar	*

_PRISHTINE (9 Dhjetor), Ina Koxha_ 

*Ora: 17:30* 

Nexhat Daci uron Sejdiun per fitoren: Nuk kam asnje ankese per votimin e sotem, ka qene shume korrekt 

Ndërkaq, Nexhat Daci i ka ururar fitoren z.Sejdiu sapo është konfirmuar rezultati i votimit, dhe i ka premtuar atij përkrahjen. Ai po ashtu nuk ka shprehur asnjë rezervë ndaj këtij procesi zgjedhor. "Unë e pranoj rezultatin e votimit, i uroj megjithë qenien time shëndet dhe sukses kryetarit të ri të LDK-së, dhe do të jem në LDK, dhe gjithmonë do të ofroj potencialin tim krijues për LDK-në dhe për Kosovën", tha z.Daci. "Absolutisht jam i bindur se gjithçka në këtë Kuvend ka shkuar në rregull. Nuk kam asnjë vërejtje dhe asnjë ankesë", u shpreh Daci, ndërsa i lutur për ta kometuar humbjen tha se ende është herët për analiza të atilla.

*Ora: 16:55* 

Sejdiu: Mision im buron nga misioni largpamës i Presidentit Rugova

Kryetari i ri i LDK-së Fatmir Sejdiu, pas fitores së sotme me 189 vota, duke e kaluar kundërkandidatin e tij serioz, që mblodhi vetëm 160 vota, tha duke iu falënderuar delegatëve se ishte një garë që i ka hije LDK-së dhe se ishte një refleksion i kulturës së saj politike të ndërtuar prej dekadash. "Ishte një garë që shprehëm vizionin tonë për të ardhmen e LDK-së dhe kontributin e saj për të ardhmen e Kosovës. Mision që buron, nga programi i LDK-së dhe nga misioni largpamës i Presidentit historik dr.Ibrahim Rugova", tha kryetari i sapozgjedhur i LDK-së. "Unë do të punoj bashkë me ju, në realizimin e projektit tim që e paraqita, do të kem nevojën e ndihmës suaj, do të kem nevojën që të nxjerrim ide të reja plus, do të kem nevojën të qeverisemi mirë, sepse projekti i LDK-së, nuk është vetëm në ndërtimin e LDK-së, dhe të strukturimit të saj në bazë të demokracisë perëndimore, por është një projekt që në çdo fazë do ta ndërtojë Kosovën, ardhmërinë tonë që gjeneratat e ardhshme ta kenë një mirëqenie të përgjithshme dhe të kenë realizim të plotë, të mëvetësisë së Kosovës, ajo që ka qenë alfa dhe omega e përcaktimit tonë, pra fillimi dhe fundi i përcaktimit tonë", tha Sejdiu menjëherë pas konfirmimit të zgjedhjes së tij kryetar i LDK-së, nga kryetari i komisionit Skender Gashi.  "Jemi bashkë do të punojmë dhe suksese të gjithëve", përfundoi Sejdiu. 

*Ora: 15:50* 

Me 189 vota, presidenti aktual i Kosovës, Fatmir Sejdiu, u zgjodh sot kryetar i ri i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës. Kundërkandidati i vetëm ish kryeparlamentari Nexhat Daci mori 160 vota . Në votime morën pjesë 351 delegatë, ndërkaq 2 fletëvotime u shpallën të pavlefshme.  

Personat tjerë të cilët patën paralajmëruar kandidaturat për kryetar partie, Alush Gashi, anëtar i Kryesisë Qendrore dhe Ali Lajçi, kryetar i Kuvendit të LDK-së në Pejë, nuk kanë arritur ta sigurojnë numrin e domosdoshëm të nënshkrimeve, ndaj edhe nuk mundën të konkurrojnë për postin më të lartë të partisë. Kuvendi i LDK-së, sot do të zgjedhë edhe Këshillin e Përgjithshëm të partisë. 

*BIOGRAFIA E FATMIR SEJDIUT  * 

Fatmir Sejdiu u lind më 23 tetor 1951 në Pakashticë, komuna e Podujevës, Kosovë. Shkollimin fillor dhe të mesëm i ka mbaruar në Podujevë. 

Ka mbaruar Fakultetin e Drejtësisë në Universitetin e Prishtinës më 1974, ku ka kryer edhe studimet pasuniversitare. Po në këtë Universitet ka mbrojtur disertacionin e doktoratës. Dr. Fatmir Sejdiu mban titullin e profesorit ordinar (Profesor Universiteti) në Fakultetin Juridik të Universitetit të Prishtinës. Ka qenë profesor edhe në Departamentin e Shkencave Politike dhe të Administratës Publike në Fakultetin e Filozofisë. 

Për studime të thelluara, Prof. Sejdiu ka qëndruar në Francë (Universiteti Paris 2 ) dhe në SHBA (Arizona State University), ndërsa ka pasur qëndrime më të shkurtra studimore edhe në universitete të tjera. Ka marrë pjesë në shumë simpoziume shkencore vendore dhe ndërkombëtare. Ka publikuar shumë punime shkencore nga fusha juridike - historike dhe juridike kushtetuese. Është autor librash të veçantë nga këto fusha. 

Fatmir Sejdiu ka qenë pjesëmarrës i Kuvendit themelues të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës (LDK) më 23 dhjetor 1989. Në Kuvendin e Parë Zgjedhor në vitin 1991 është zgjedhur anëtar i Këshillit të Përgjithshëm dhe më 1992 anëtar i Kryesisë së LDK së, ndërsa më 1994 Sekretar i Përgjithshëm i LDK së, detyrë të cilën e kryen edhe sot. Ka qenë anëtar i Komisionit Qendror për organizimin e Referendumit për Pavarësinë e Kosovës, mbajtur më 1991. 

Ka qenë ndër njerëzit kryesorë për përgatitjen dhe organizimin e zgjedhjeve parlamentare dhe presidenciale të Republikës së Kosovës, që janë mbajtur më 1992 dhe 1998. Fatmir Sejdiu është zgjedhur deputet në Kuvendin e Republikës së Kosovës më 1992 dhe më 1998. Po kështu, më 1998 është zgjedhur Sekretar i Përgjithshëm i Kuvendit dhe kryetar i Komisionit për Çështje Kushtetuese. Më 2001, në zgjedhjet e para demokratike të pasluftës, është zgjedhur deputet në Kuvendin e Kosovës dhe anëtar i Kryesisë së Kuvendit. 

Deputet dhe anëtar i Kryesisë së Kuvendit është zgjedhur sërish më 2004. Z. Sejdiu ka qenë gjithashtu anëtar i Komisionit për Bashkëpunim Ndërkombëtar dhe Integrime Euroatlantike dhe i Komisionit për Legjislacion të Kuvendit të Kosovës. Fatmir Sejdiu është zgjedhur President i Kosovës me dy të tretat e votave të deputetëve të Kuvendit të Kosovës më 10 shkurt 2006. 

Nga shkurti i vitit 2006, Presidenti Sejdiu udhëheq Ekipin e Unitetit, trupin përfaqësues të Kosovës në procesin për përcaktim të statusit të vendit. Në qershor të vitit 2006, Universiteti Shtetëror i Tiranës i akordoi Dr. Fatmir Sejdiut titullin Doctor Honoris Causa. Fatmir Sejdiu komunikon në frëngjishte dhe anglishte. Është i martuar dhe ka tre fëmijë. Jeton në Prishtinë.

_(RTK/Kosova/Balkanweb)  _

----------


## DardanG

> *URIME FATMIR*


Mos do të thuash urime Taq! Mendoni se e muarët "kalanë nga brënda"?! Nuk besoj! Me aq sa e shoh unë, LDK doli shumë e fort, shumë e pjekur dhe këtë do e shihni edhe ju vet që ëndërronit shpërbërjen dhe shkatërrimin e saj!
Sidoqë të jetë ju, me gjasë arritetet të merrni dicka nga "brënda"! Fundja, cfarë synonit edhe ia arritet dhe ju këtë e synuat dhe meritueshëm ia arritët! Urime llapi!

----------

